# Reloading bench on a paupers buget.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just happened to run across this.

http://bghi.us/index.php?x=bench


 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

mine are old desk tops from desks that my employer was getting rid of they are heavy and weigh a ton fake wood grain from the late 70s early 80s 

so the tops were free, the supports are basic 2x4 construction maybe have 35-45 dollars in 2x4s and deck screws in to 2 of them each 6 foot long they are never leaving as they are built in , in my basement but they will never tip they are secured to the floor joist above , if I wouldn't hit m head i could stand on them and do a dance , actually i have kneeled on them plenty of times installing the shelves above them and i am not a small person

i have a 3rd freestanding bench that is my casting table now it was my original loading table built entirely form scraps i had laying around 

next up on the list is a better work bench for my vice and gun vice to live on and general work space


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

I like that! Copied it for possible future use.

Mine is made from the plans provided by the National Reloading Manufacturers Association. All of the materials except for a couple of 2x4's and 2x6's came from thrown away fixtures during a WalMart remodel I helped with. Anything they didn't use went in the dumpster. Even brand new pegboard, MDF, laminates and 7 cedar 4x4's!


----------

